# Suggested travel route? In Australia June to August 2012



## moe (May 31, 2009)

Hi folks,

My wife and two boys (ages 6 and 9) are planning a holiday to Australia from June 15 - August 15, 2012, and we would appreciate suggestions for a travel route.

A few considerations:

- We live in Canada, and are loathe to give up our summer. So, we'd like to spend as much time as possible in warmer parts of Australia

- We all love the beach. I'm a surfer, and my kids are getting into bodyboarding and skimboarding

- We plan to stay in Sydney for a couple of weeks. We've applied to migrate to Australia, and intent to make Sydney our home. So we'd like to spend some time there to check things out.

- Ideally, we'd like to stay in larger centres (we're not big on rural areas)

Our original idea was to start in Queensland, then head to Sydney toward the end of our trip.

Any suggestions for travel routes?

Much appreciated,

Moe


----------



## wanderinghobo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Moe,
I was born in Canada and know how much you guys LOVE your summers so staying north would be a good option.

Byron Bay, the Gold Coast and Sunshine Coasts are all good for surfing and beach time. If you flew from Sydney to the Gold Coast you could rent a car and check out all these places as well as Brisbane. The drive from Sydney to Byron / Gold Coast is beautiful but it's about 10+ hours and depends how much your kids like time in the car....

Byron (a must - hippy and can see whales / dolphins from lighthouse nearly everyday) and Sunshine Coast are a bit more relaxed but Gold Coast has the theme parks and is kinda like a smaller version of Miami. 

Currumbin Sanctuary on the Gold Coast or Australia Zoo on the Sunshine Coast are the best to see wildlife. Avoid the Sydney zoos and wait till you head north. 

Fraser Island is also beautiful and just 3 1/2 hours north of the sunshine coast. 

Then, i'd say Cairns is the best spot to head out to the reef. Can also visit Cape Tribulation for some rainforest / crocodile viewing and warmer weather.

Happy travels.


----------



## moe (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, wanderinghobo!

Moe


----------

